# bolo tie



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2009)

A bolo tie (sometimes bola tie) is a type of necktie consisting of a piece of cord or braided leather with decorative metal tips or aglets (aiguillettes) secured with an ornamental clasp or slide.

In the United States bolo ties are widely associated with Western wear, and are generally most common in the western areas of the country. Bolo tie slides and tips in silver have been part of Hopi, Navajo, and Zuni silversmithing traditions since the mid-20th century.

Καμιά ιδέα απόδοσης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2009)

Αν το λένε ήδη κάπως, απλώς αγνοήστε τα επόμενα...
Καταρχήν, σύμφωνα με τη γερμανική βίκι, αυτού του είδους τη γραβάτα την λέ(γα)νε στην Αγγλία *bootlace tie* (όπως έγινε γνωστή από τους Teddy Boys --σκοπίμως δεν γράφω τεντιμπόηδες).
Θα μπορούσαμε επομένως να την πούμε απλώς γραβάτα (ή ίσως λαιμοδέτη) με κορδόνια ή *κορδον(ογραβ)άτα.
Μια άλλη ιδέα, αφού η γραβάτα προέρχεται από το φουλάρι των Κροατών ιππέων, είναι να την πούμε *ναβαχάτα.
Η τελευταία πρόταση είναι να το πούμε *μπόλο* ή *μπολό* κατά το γαλλικό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

*Γραβάτα-κορδόνι* επίσης, αλλά μου αρέσει και η πρόταση για *κορδονογραβάτα*.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Μα είναι γραβάτα; Ή μήπως λαιμοδέτης, όπως λέει ο Δρ7χ; Αλλά κορδονολαιμοδέτης;
Αν είναι να βρούμε ερμηνευτικό όρο θα έλεγα σκέτος λαιμοδέτης ή λαιμοδέτης-κορδόνι, ίσως. 
Από την άλλη, μάλλον θα προτιμούσα μπόλο, άντε και λαιμοδέτης μπόλο, αφού είναι κάτι εντελώς ξένο σ' εμάς και δεν προβλέπεται να διαδοθεί τόσο ώστε να τη συναντάμε συχνά. Και κατανοητό και αντιστρέψιμο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Μα υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _γραβάτα_ και _λαιμοδέτη_;

Με την ευκαιρία, να θυμίσω την προέλευση της _γραβάτας_ από τους Κροάτες. Την ιστορία τη δίνει όμορφα στην Wikipedia:

The *cravat* is a neckband, the forerunner of the modern tailored necktie and bow tie. [...]

Many events in the history of mankind eventually fade into oblivion, but others, leave their indelible marks for the entire world to see. More than 350 years ago, the Croats initiated one such influential occurrence. Although started in the 17th century in a small region on the Adriatic coast, the consequences of this event are still very much evident the world over. 600 million people now wear the ubiquitous symbol of Croatia around their necks, close to their hearts.

Did you know that Croatia is the mother country of the necktie?

In his book, _La Grande Histoire de la Cravate_ (Flamarion, Paris, 1994), François Chaille tells us about the appearance of this article of clothing and how it became fashionable.

"... Around the year 1635, some six thousand soldiers and knights came to Paris to give their support to King Louis XIII and Cardinal Richelieu. Among them were a great number of Croatian mercenaries led by a ban, or Croatian viceroy.

The traditional outfit of these Croats aroused interest on account of the unusual and picturesque scarves distinctively tied about their necks. The scarves were made of various cloths, ranging from coarse material for common soldiers, to fine cotton and silk for officers. This elegant "Croatian style" immediately enamoured the French, who were delighted by the new article of clothing, which had been previously unknown in Europe.

For the gallant French officers in the thirty-year war, the advantage of the Croatian neck scarf was its enviable practicality. In contrast to the lace collar that had to be kept white and carefully starched, the scarf was simply and loosely tied around the neck without need for any additional care. Just as elegant as the stiff, high collars, the new scarves were less awkward, easier to wear and remained visible beneath the soldiers’ thick, long hair.

Around the year 1650, during the reign of Louis XIV, the Croatian scarf was accepted in France, above all in court, where military ornaments were much admired. The fashionable expression, ‘à la croate’, soon evolved into a new French word, which still exists today: la cravate. This innovation symbolized the height of culture and elegance. On his return to England from exile, Charles II brought with him this new word in fashion. Over the next ten years, this fashion novelty spread across Europe, as well as across the colonies on the American continent..."

Since that time in the 17th century, derivatives of the word croata have been present in many languages, (i.e., English, German, French, Portuguese, Italian), meaning cravat or tie. It follows then that Croatia is the mother country of the necktie, as France is the mother country of high fashion, Brazil of coffee, Switzerland of cheese and watches, Portugal of port wine etc.​


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Όχι, έχεις δίκιο. Απλώς ο λαιμοδέτης μού ταίριαξε καλύτερα, μάλλον συνειρμικά από το δένω (συνήθως σκοινί, κορδόνια, σπάγκο κλπ). Είμαι ίσως ο τελευταίος που μπορεί να μιλήσει για γραβάτες, μόνο φαντάρος φόρεσα, αναγκαστικά (και τότε φορούσα σχεδόν πάντα στολή αγγαρείας που δεν είχε γραβάτα και για την εξόδου είχα μια γραβάτα μόνιμα δεμένη). Ούτε καν στον γάμο μου· και πολλοί μακρινοί καλεσμένοι που δεν με ήξεραν εύχονταν "Να ζήσετε" στον κουμπάρο που στεκόταν δίπλα μου και φορούσε γραβάτα και "Πάντα άξιος" σε μένα!
Πάντως, διαβάζοντας το απόσπασμα της Wikipedia που παραθέτεις, θυμήθηκα μια ρήση που λένε συχνά στα ορεινά εδώ: Γλιτώσαμε απ' την αρκούδα και πέσαμε στο λύκο! Γλίτωσαν οι τότε τα άβολα κολάρα, φόρεσαν τα πιο βολικά φουλάρια-λαιμοδέτες-γραβάτες, αλλά τελικά ο βολικός λαιμοδέτης κατέληξε μέσω μόδας και αντιλήψεων περί ευπρέπειας το πιο άβολο, μπελαλίδικο, περιοριστικό, κατάλοιπο άλλης εποχής αντικείμενο της ανδρικής ενδυμασίας. Φαίνεται ότι έχω αλλεργία, έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Εγώ έχω πάντως μία γραβάτα...

Και το απαραίτητο ντοκουμενταρίστικο διάλειμμα:


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Εκείνο το bolo [A bolo tie (sometimes bola tie)], μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν έχει κάποια σχέση με τα μπόλας που με είχαν παιδέψει σε μετάφραση, B.G.;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 27, 2009)

Πάλι αργά το θυμήθηκα, αλλά νομίζω ότι (κάπου εκεί στα έητις) έπαιζε αρκετά και το "καουμπόΐκη γραβάτα".


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2009)

Για τις μπάλες (bolas), από τον Πάπυρο:

μπόλας ή μπόλα, το (bolas, bola)- όπλο τών Ινδιάνων τής Νότιας Αμερικής που τό χρησιμοποιούσαν κυρίως στο κυνήγι. Τό αποτελούσαν τρεις συνήθως πέτρινες μπάλες που συνδέονταν με μακριά λεπτά σχοινιά. Κατά το κυνήγι ζώων σε ανοικτούς χώρους (ρέα γουανάκος κ.ά.), ο κυνηγός στριφογυρίζει το μπόλας και τό πετάει παράλληλα προς το έδαφος για να περιπλεχθεί στα πόδια τού θηράματος.​
Και ναι, πέρα από αυτό:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolo_tie
στο Random House, *bolo tie*:
[1960–65; bolo, appar. an error for BOLA, after the tie's resemblance to a bola]
Στα Encarta, Heritage:
[Alteration of bola]


----------



## Costas (Jun 27, 2009)

daeman said:


> Είμαι ίσως ο τελευταίος που μπορεί να μιλήσει για γραβάτες, μόνο φαντάρος φόρεσα, αναγκαστικά (...). Ούτε καν στον γάμο μου· και πολλοί μακρινοί καλεσμένοι που δεν με ήξεραν εύχονταν "Να ζήσετε" στον κουμπάρο που στεκόταν δίπλα μου και φορούσε γραβάτα και "Πάντα άξιος" σε μένα!


Εγώ είχα ελάχιστους καλεσμένους, κι έτσι δε με μπέρδεψαν! Άλλωστε, ούτε ο κουμπάρος φορούσε γραβάτα...


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Συγγνώμη για την άσκοπη ερώτηση, έπρεπε να διαβάσω πιο προσεκτικά το άρθρο της Wikipedia για το bolo tie. Και ευχαριστώ για την επαλήθευση, Νίκελ! 
Κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον για τα μπόλας είναι ότι, όπως και πολλές άλλες ανθρώπινες επινοήσεις, αναπτύχθηκαν παράλληλα σε εντελώς διαφορετικούς, απομακρυσμένους μεταξύ τους τόπους και πολιτισμούς, όπως λέει εδώ: 
The bola, or boleadora is a primitive hunting tool that was originally used by *the Chinese, Eskimos and South American Indians*. Bolas are a throwing device made of weights on the ends of interconnected cords, designed to capture animals by entangling their appendages (legs, wings). They are most famously used by the South American gauchos.
Και δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν μόνο για το κυνήγι ζώων:
The Bola Perdida or Bola Loca (Crazy or Lost Ball ,1 weight) [...] was primarily used against humans. 

Σήμερα, από όπλα, κατέληξαν έτσι στην Αργεντινή:




κι έτσι, σε όλο τον κόσμο πια (δεν ήξερα ότι κι αυτά τα λένε μπόλας):




κι ένας "φοβερός κολπατζής" (όπως τον χαρακτήρισε το τεσσάρων ετών καμάρι μου:)), μετά το 1:45, "ζωγραφίζει" ο άτιμος:


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Costas said:


> Εγώ είχα ελάχιστους καλεσμένους, κι έτσι δε με μπέρδεψαν! Άλλωστε, ούτε ο κουμπάρος φορούσε γραβάτα...


 
Εγώ, λοιπόν, ο προτελευταίος κι εσύ ο τελευταίος κατάλληλος για _γραβατολόγος_, Κώστα! Όσο για τον γάμο, έτσι τον ήθελα κι εγώ, αλλά ας όψονται οι _αλειμμένες_ υποχρεώσεις...


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 28, 2009)

Πάντως εγώ δεν θα το απέδιδα ως γραβάτα για τον ένα και κύριο λόγο: δεν είναι φτιαγμένο ποτέ από ύφασμα. Είναι πάντα δερμάτινο και ανάλογα με το πόσο πλούσιος είναι αυτός που το φοράει, το «δέσιμο» θα είναι και διαφορετικό (ένας φτωχός μπορεί να έχει μια μικρή πέτρα, ένας πλούσιος ένα μεγάλο τιρκουάζ - στοιχείο που δείχνει πλούτο στην Ν. Αμερική και στις συνοριακές περιοχές Μεξικού - Η.Π.Α.). 

Θα πρότεινα, λοιπόν, απόδοση με τη λκέξη «λαιμοδέτης» αν και είναι παρωχημένος όρος, δηλαδή θα πρότεινα κάτι σε στιλ «λαιμοδέτης μπόλο» ή ακόμα και σκέτο «μπόλο» μια και είναι ένα τόσο εξειδικευμένο αξεσουάρ (το είπε ήδη κάποιος άλλος - εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί τους).


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2009)

Νομίζω τη δεκαετία του 80 που ήταν για ένα φεγγάρι μόδα και ήταν κι ένας τύπος στην τηλεόραση που φόραγε συνέχεια ένα τέτοιο, το λέγαμε κορδόνι- γραβάτα.


----------

